# Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.



## balanga (Apr 2, 2017)

Anyone know what this means?

Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

http://paste2.org/MDxOLmvZ


----------



## aragats (Apr 3, 2017)

I believe you want to add
	
	



```
i915kms_load="YES"
```
to your /boot/loader.conf.
Also it would be good to know your graphics card, maybe it's not supported yet.


----------



## balanga (Apr 3, 2017)

I added the line you mentioned to /boot/loader.conf but that made no difference.

I can't work what my graphics card is...

Here is the output from `dmesg`:

http://paste2.org/7XskZ1s9

and `pciconf -lv`:

http://paste2.org/PvC6x6HK

but am unable to determine which chip is being used.

Nothing seems to resemble the inormation here:- https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#Intel_Graphics


----------



## aragats (Apr 3, 2017)

It looks to be Broadwell which is not supported as per https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics.


----------



## balanga (Apr 3, 2017)

Just wondered how you concluded it was a Broadwell chip...

If anyone is in the same boat, see https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2016-February/017152.html

Not sure if there is an update since that thread is over a year old.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 3, 2017)

balanga said:


> Just wondered how you concluded it was a Broadwell chip...


These are usually helpful:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microprocessors
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_microprocessors


----------



## yangelmar (Jun 19, 2018)

balanga said:


> Just wondered how you concluded it was a Broadwell chip...
> 
> If anyone is in the same boat, see https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-x11/2016-February/017152.html
> 
> Not sure if there is an update since that thread is over a year old.



Processor Performance and number of core like i3 7100 comes with 2 core and 4 threads and core i5 7600k comes with 4 core and 4 threads. and newer version of intel i3 and i5 processors comes with more numbers of core and threads. the both processors comes with different performance marks. if you are using i5 the work fast as i3 processors that is the main different.


----------

